# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  Martech update Box III V0.1.2.2237

## mohamed73

*Martech update Box III V0.1.2.2237*  *Latest Update :*   *	 - Ford, 6000 CD, 5S7T-18C815-CG by Sony 
	 - Ford, 6000 CD, 6S61-18C815-AG by Sony 
	 - Ford, 6000 CD, 8M5T-14C044 AB by Sony 
	 - Ford, 6000 CD, 8M5T-18C815-DB by Sony 
	 - Ford, CD MP3, 6C3F-18C939-AA by Visteon 
	 - Ford, CD MP3, 8C1T- 18C815-AB by Visteon 
	 - Ford, CD307-CDI-ISLAND-KW2000, 7M5T-18C939-EG by Sony 
	 - Ford, CDX - FS214CF, 7M5T-18C939-CF by Sony 
	 - Ford, CDX 5F611N, 7S7F-18C821-EA by Denso 
	 - Ford, KW2000, 8V4T-18C815-AC by Sony*  
How to update Box III?  Run martech_ams3.exe or download:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Check supported models and functions in demo version:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Check our Youtobe channel for videos:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Best Regards* *Martech Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

